# Sceleratus Sanctus: Dark Ages: Vampire and Mage Online Game by Fenrir's Pack...



## Fenrir (Oct 27, 2002)

I got an idea a few weeks ago shortly after getting Dark Ages: Mage. Why not use the supernatural material presented in the Dark Ages games to examine a historical event? I extrapolated on this, and arrived on the following: a "dual short chronicle," following the activities of two groups- one Vampire, one Mage. The chronicle will be centered in and around the events preceding and following the fall of Muslim Cordoba in 1236. Each player will run two independent characters- a Vampire, and a Mage. The Vampire side of things will focus on the political ramifications of the siege, while the Mage end will focus on the religious conflict. 

The chronicle will be composed of roughly ten "episodes" each divided into two segments, one for vampires, one for mages. The episodes will each encompass generally the same time period, so events occur in as much real time as is possible. Actions taken by either group could affect the plotlines of the other group, and the plotlines are intended to eventually intertwine. 

As of right now, I have two confirmed players. One is playing a Brujah, formerly a Crusader who fell at Majorca in 1229, who is now sympathizing with the Moors, and a Valdaerman from Sweden who has come upon the conflict by accident. The other is playing a Lasombra former Inquisitor who is coming to terms with his own Embrace. His mage is yet unknown.

I want to have, optimally, 4-5 players for this. As it stands, it seems most people view the Moors as the "good guys" in this conflict, and seem to be shying away from Catholic characters. I want more players both to expand the group and to increase the dynamic of the parties- characters will be expected to support opposite sides and even plot against each other. Since it's a short game, characters are not guaranteed to live, and don't even have to get along. I'd like to look at both sides of the conflict. 

Players must be prepared for roleplaying-heavy sessions and must either own the two books or have decent familiarity with them. Decent grasp of medieval culture is also a plus. I'm not sticking to history exactly (there is little information on this particular conflict to stick TO), but I'd like to maintain verisimilitude. 

Below is the introductory blurb I jotted up last night...tentative and rough, but it should help to spur your imaginations, maybe.... 

------------------------------------------------------------------ 
Cordoba, al-Andalus.... 

The gates of the majestic city open as the first light of dawn streams above the ramparts, highlighting the bleary eyes of the olive-skinned guards upon the wall. Below, a cart manned by a single horse is searched and waved through, the hooves clattering against the hard packed dirt, the wheels creaking under the weight of the wagon. The driver, a white man with dusky hair and a pale, sunburned complexion, earns a number of distrusting gazes as he passes through, the crest of the Throne of Castile-Leon clearly evident upon his tabard. 

...March 18th, 1236 A.D. 

The cart rolls into the fountain square beneath the massive visage of the Cordoba Mosque, the gargantuan edifice called “Mezquita” by the Christians. As the driver pulls his cart in front of the fountain, he brings his horse to a stop and stands, going to the back of his cart and withdrawing a parchment scroll from his packages. As if on cue, a number of Cordoban dignitaries, led by a vizier to the Caliph himself, enter the square and lock their gaze on the driver, waiting. It is clear they are expecting him. 

The driver unrolls his scroll, wipes the nervous sweat from his brow, and intones in a loud, shaky voice to the vizier. The business in the square stops and watches the newcomer. 

“By order of the King Fernando the Third of Castile-Leon, carrying the wishes of His Excellency the Pope, Vicar of Christ on Earth, all persons inhabiting this city of the Faith of Islam are hereby ordered...” 

He pauses, looking around the square. The populace merely watches, halfway amused. 

“...are hereby ordered, in the name of Our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ, to surrender this city and all vassal lands to His Majesty the King, and vacate the lands that are our birthright as the descendants of great Rome. Failure to comply with His Majesty’s wishes will result in bloodshed, as the armies of divine retribution fall upon you in your blasphemy. His Majesty wishes to remind all of the fate of Majorca only seven years ago.” 

He steps down, walks to the vizier, and hands him the scroll. 
“So it is spoken, so it shall be.” 
As he finishes, the bells of the mosque ring and all people in the square turn and bow their heads to the ground in reverence. The messenger looks very pleased with himself, unaware of the figure high above the square on a balcony who watches, smiling. 

Toledo, Castile-Leon- March 29th 

“Milord! A message from Cordoba!” 

General Domingo sits in his high backed wooden chair, one finger rested on his temple. The page walks to the desk, bows deeply, and lays the carved wooden box before the General. The box is inscribed on top with Arabic letters. Domingo regards it and speaks. 

“What do the letters say?” 

The breathless boy responds. “Master Flores says the words read ‘It is no man’s right to force himself at the right hand of God...the Judgment of Haqim is upon you.’” 

“Haqim? Is that what they call their moon god?” 

“No, sir. I have not heard the name.” 

Domingo nods and reaches for the box, opening the latched lid. His eyes widen as he makes the sign of the cross. 

“Madonna protect us...” 

In the box lies the head of the cart driver, his face twisted into a look of horrible pain, his skin flayed from his skull... 

Sceleratus Sanctus 
A Fenrir’s Pack Presentation 

All interested applicants post here or email me at lieutenantfifo@hotmail.com. Preferably post here first.

Thanks, 
Fenrir


----------

